# paraguay reds



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey, I got my male Paraguay red at an EXPO in white plains NY last Sunday. He's 27.5 inches. Anybody know how big these get? I hope they get massive lol and I just out in an order at varnyard for a female extreme.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 15, 2011)

Reds average about 4-4.5' they do tend to be a bit heavier than the b/w's but still smaller than the extremes


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 15, 2011)

So there's no size difference between a arg. Red and a Paraguay?


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 15, 2011)

as far as i know they are the same species but some people try to get more money for them


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 15, 2011)

I paid 175 for him he's 27.5 inches


----------



## reptastic (Jul 15, 2011)

It was a marketing ploy sometime ago, people were charging more for them, I doubt people are still trying to do that, $175 is pretty good for a red


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 15, 2011)

He deff. Doesn't look like an arg. Lol, u saw the pics


----------



## james.w (Jul 15, 2011)

They are the same species and there are generally no differences. The only way to even be sure if it is truely from Paraguay is to know the person who caught it or who caught the parents if it is CB. Everything that applies to Argentines will apply to yours.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 15, 2011)

I've read there can be a little bit of a color variation. The argentines are more red while the paraguay reds are more of a brown color.. I've never owned a red so I'm not sure how reliable that info is. At $175 you did get a pretty good deal. I think a lot of reds go for $250ish. You've got a cute tegu regardless!

http://forum.kingsnake.com/tegu/messages/13193.html


----------



## james.w (Jul 15, 2011)

$175 is definitely a good deal though.


----------



## tora (Jul 15, 2011)

All of them are the same species. There may be some color variation, but generally when they get older the red spreads and they usually all look the same. Look at baby red tegu pics compared to the adult ones, the babies always start out with a lot of black and white with varying amounts of red.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 16, 2011)

okay an male reds get 4.5 foot i believe?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 16, 2011)

They range from 4-4.5', so its likely yours should reah 4.5'


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 16, 2011)

sweet. along with my female extreme giant thats coming tuesday


----------



## got10 (Jul 23, 2011)

I just hope you didnt buy from the vendors along the same wall as the snack area . Every years those guys unload sick animals at dirt cheap prices after negotiation


----------

